# Urgent: Floods in TN help needed



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Forwarding information in case anyone can help......
There will be GSDs among the dogs.

Just received. If you can help in any way please contact Tonia.
************ ********* ****
We have a definite need from the canine community right now to help us here in Nashville. Anyone who has a shelter, fosters animals or just wants to help, they have started euthanizing the animals that have been brought in to Animal Controls across the 30 counties that were flooded out. They will not hold the animals that were surrendered by their humans for more than 10 days and for most that time is up. WE are looking for anyone that knows anyone or would be willing to take in these pets that have had to be surrendered due to the families loss of homes. Anyone with shelters and space, we can work out transports to get the animals too you. If you have kennels that can be donated to local shelters that are out of space we would be grateful for those as well and any donations in our area for people or humans would be very helpful.

If you are interested and have a way to help, please contact me here at my email address [email protected] com and I will call you back and discuss what we can do.

These are sweet, wonderful pets that were hanging out a couple of weeks ago on their own couches and now are possibly not going to make it out of this mess.

Thank you all for the calls of concern and those of you that have posted this information on your own sites so far,
Tonia Floyd, CPT
Training Spot Nashville, LLC
615/330-6303


----------

